# Στηνω καποιον



## Black Lunulas

Γεια χαρά 

Υπάρχει κανένα idiom ή κάτι τέτοιο για να πεις  είχαμε ραντεβού και με έστησες?


----------



## Eltheza

Hi!

Only a suggestion:

1. English - _you stood me up/ I was stood up
_
2. Greek - _έμεινα μπουκάλι

Υ.Γ. _Wait for the experts to show up__*!*


----------



## Black Lunulas

Thanks for replying 

Yeah I know stand somebody up but is not 100% what the Greek one means. You see stand somebody up has mostly to do with a romantic in nature appointment. The Greek one is kinda more general and can also be used for friends etc...


----------



## kloie

How about To renig at the last minute?


----------



## Geotrismegistos

Its the first time in my life that I hear the phrase εμεινα μπουκαλι and I'm Greek 
We just say, με εστησε or simply αργησε, δεν ηρθε. It's very common to say με εστησε in all situations of non appearance or delay,even if someone shows up 20 minutes later.


----------



## Perseas

I 've heard it as "έμεινα μπουκάλα", i.e. "έμεινα μόνος κι έρημος" = "be left high and dry".


----------



## Eltheza

That's probably what I was thinking of, Perseas - thanks!


----------



## zoetsa

Κι εγώ μπουκαλα ξέρω  
 Αλλά τώρα θυμήθηκα Και το "με άφησες μόνη σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο" :-ddd


----------

